# History of the MagCharger



## peterkin101 (May 22, 2010)

Can anybody help?

I'm interested in the history of my pride and joy-the Maglite Rechargeable Flashlight System aka the MagCharger.

I'm aware the MagCharger was introduced back in 1982 but haven't got much else information on it.

In interested in things such as the inspiration behind it, the various upgrades introduced (factory approved ones please), it's success and any plans for Maglite to produce an LED version.

Any info, photos (esp of old catalogues) etc would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks very much,

Peter.


----------



## peterkin101 (May 27, 2010)

Don't all rush at once...


----------



## tcr03 (May 27, 2010)

heres one link for you

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/maglite_magcharger.htm

and another for the history

http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/Mag-Instrument-Inc-Company-History.html

enjoy


----------



## AnAppleSnail (May 27, 2010)

I'm also having trouble finding much information. Are there any books on Mag Instruments out there?


----------



## daf3m (May 27, 2010)

Books with how many pages...? Think harder..It is just a flashlight ,not a whole science to have a book !


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 27, 2010)

I have a police flashlight tactics book from right when the MC was introduced (around 1982 or so.) There's a little info in there. I'll see about digging it out when I get a chance.


----------



## SG688 (May 29, 2010)

For a scan of an early Mag Charger advertisment: 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/204575

The hosting service died, so scroll down for repost of the pictures.


----------



## SG688 (May 29, 2010)




----------



## SG688 (May 29, 2010)

Here's a quote from that 1982 book. Credit for first rechargables is given to Pro-Lite, then Streamlight. A Kel-Lite based rechargable was also marketed somewhere in there by Luma-Tech.

"The Kel-Lite was the brain child of Donald Keller who began to manufacture it in 1968. In an interview with Don, he told me that the Kel-Lite was designed as a defensive weapon, first, and as an illumination device, second. Finally there was a flashlight which was designed to be used in daily police work and in altercations. 

Other manufacturers were quick to follow Don into this new market. In 1969-1970, the True-Grit heavy-duty flashlight appeared. Unlike the Kel-Lite, the True-Grit flashlight came apart in various sections. In 1973, the B-Lite, also designed by Don Keller, appeared on the market. One year later, the Pro-Lite Company began marketing the Pro-Lite. Yes, Keller designed the Pro-Lite aluminum model, too. The Pro-Lite was the first rechargeable flashlight. In 1976-1977, the Police Equipment Division of LA Screw Products, Inc., began marketing the Code Four flashlight. The year 1978 gave birth to the Streamlight rechargeable flashlight. Finally, in 1979, MagLite made its appearance." 

[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]Peters, John G. Jr., _Defensive Tactics with Flashlights_, Reliapon Police Products, Albuquerque, New Mexico. 1982.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]The ad in the Streamlight ad thread is from 1976, with a reference to a test article in 1975, so the 1978 date for the first Streamlight rechargable might be off.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/204665[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif] 


[/FONT]


----------



## ericjohn (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a problem with that advertisement. The Mag Charger cannot be explosion proof for two reasons. First of all, the bulb gets way too hot. Think about it; the lens is made of glass, because a regular Maglite lens would melt. Secondly, it is made of Aluminum. When that metal is struck against any hard surface, it will produce a "hot" spark.

Both temperatures are probably hot enough to ignite most flammable atmospheres.


----------

